# Surf leader line for light tackle ?



## jherna6714

Need help choosing new leader line . When fishing the surf I've been getting cut off a lot especially when Spanish mackerel are around . I know they have sharp teeth . I'm currently using 6'9'' ml rod with a curado 200e7 reel with 30 lb power pro braid line with a 25 lb. Berkeley vanish fluorocarbon leader. I don't if it's the brand or need heavier leader line. I think it's brittle so time. Any suggestions on different brands , don't want to go to steel. Thanks ahead of time .


----------



## Fishin' Soldier

If u are getting cut off u need a light steel leader. Go with the lightest u can find. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SGH-I337 using Tapatalk


----------



## Solodaddio

Go up to the 40lb vanish.


----------



## Solodaddio

After signs of wear & tear on the 40 lb vanish leader, swap it out.


----------



## Jean Scurtu

Solodaddio said:


> Go up to the 40lb vanish.


:texasflag

No VANISH ,because is bad fluorocarbon.Look for Japanese fluorocarbon(SEAGUAR,XPX0


----------



## Big Guns 1971

Spanish will cut 40 lb mono of any kind. go with steel.....


----------



## Solodaddio

If your specifically fishing for macks and using bait, of course use a steel leader. I generally fish artificial and when aiming for macks I keep two rigs prepared. One setup with 40lb fluro tied directly to a jighead and a second with 40 lb mono tied to a big topwater. If the bite is that thick to the point I lose my leader and especially if kings around, I'll add a steel leader to the jighead.


----------



## SurfRunner

Some prefer heavier mono over steel and fish with the understanding that losing hooks and lures is just part of it......Myself, I had rather use a small knot able coated cable. I have seen myself catching them using this when the guys using heavy mono see no action.....I think the heavy mono idea came from the days before the extra thin and limp knot able cable came along.......


----------



## Solodaddio

SurfRunner said:


> Some prefer heavier mono over steel and fish with the understanding that losing hooks and lures is just part of it......Myself, I had rather use a small knot able coated cable. I have seen myself catching them using this when the guys using heavy mono see no action.....I think the heavy mono idea came from the days before the extra thin and limp knot able cable came along.......


Please define this cable you speak of! Never heard of this method.


----------



## SurfRunner

Solodaddio said:


> Please define this cable you speak of! Never heard of this method.


Use figure 8 knots for tying to hooks, lures, or swivels!

http://lmrtackle.com/afw-7x7-surflo...able-nylon-coated-stainless-steel-leader.aspx


----------



## Solodaddio

SurfRunner said:


> Use figure 8 knots for tying to hooks, lures, or swivels!
> 
> http://lmrtackle.com/afw-7x7-surflo...able-nylon-coated-stainless-steel-leader.aspx


Sweeeeeeeeeeet! Apperciate the info.


----------



## CaptBrad

80lb Berkeley big game works best for me with Spanish macks. Keep tension on while fighting the fish, and check your not after each one. Huge difference in hook ups between 80lb mono and light steel leader


----------



## Ice Cream Man

Try not to drop your rod tip or slow down your retrieve when fighting toothy fish. 
We fish FC in 20# will lose some fish & jigs, but get more hook ups, than using wire. .....
BonitO & Spanish from a few years ago, 5 of us fishing from a boat. .....ICM


----------

